# Northern Tool Deals!!!



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

Nepas posted this: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115351/not-passing-on-this

So I checked out Northern Tool's Inventory Reduction Sale and there's 55 Food Processing gadgets on sale!

I headed to my local NT and the Manager said he would match their online price

I came home with this for $19.99








And....On the clearance shelf was this for 126.91!!!

I plugged it in at the store, and jumped the wires - IT WORKS!

Missing the switch, locking screw and retaining ring = $50 for parts







Here a pic of the slicer mounted on my new grinder







Best deal of all, was I had just received a card in the mail for $20 off a $100 purchase!!

Today Was a Great Day!

Todd


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow...i dont have a northern tool around here. We have Harbor Freight, but I've never seen a deal(s) like that. Congrats on the finds


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 1, 2012)

great deal Todd.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2012)

Good deal Todd

Just watch yer fingers. My Cabelas jerky slicer is really sharp.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2012)

Great deals congrats


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice buys Todd, congrats!

Let us know how the slicer works, I may be interested in one...


----------



## michael ark (Jan 1, 2012)

LUCKY


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

If anyone wants a slicer, they really are $19.99 on NT's website

They fit any #12 grinder

Todd

p.s. I'd rather be lucky than good!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice score. So was the grinder so cheap because it was missing the switch?


----------



## michael ark (Jan 1, 2012)

Todd that's a give me everyone likes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  getting lucky
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Great score Todd! We do need our toys!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, grinder was missing the switch,  hold down bolt, and retainer ring on the end.

I really did not care that it was missing the stuffing tubes or cutter as i have extras

What's really sick, is I already have a #12 Grinder from Gander Mountain!

I tried to say it was a Christmas present for my wife, but she was not buying my story!!

Todd


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

NICE find !!!!!
 


TJohnson said:


> Yup, grinder was missing the switch,  hold down bolt, and retainer ring on the end.
> 
> I really did not care that it was missing the stuffing tubes or cutter as i have extras
> 
> ...


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

Tell her it is for the boys for the future


----------



## gersus (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome find!


----------



## sprky (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow what a great deal ya got. I'll bet that slicer would be good for jerky, or bacon.


----------

